# a couple of photos from the yard



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful. Nice place you have there. My yard has been giving me a fit this year. Just having all kinds of trouble getting grass to look good in the furnace type heat. Shoulda stuck to zarascape, but I just gotta have some green around me. Thanks for the pictures though. Gives me an idea as to what it should look like.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks JT, we don't have near the heat you guys have but it's very dry here. My wife give me the devil every month when the water bill comes but like you I've got to have some green around me. She won't admit it, but she loves the flowers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice yard Mike, I'm hearing you all nice and loud on the heat. I've been planting grass in sections in my back yard (so the dogs still have some place to trample) and this watering every two hours to keep the seed moist is getting old.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great photos Mike. Thanks for reminding me to water mine!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some very nice pictures of what hard work can accomplish.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice yard Mike, I'm hearing you all nice and loud on the heat. I've been planting grass in sections in my back yard (so the dogs still have some place to trample) and this watering every two hours to keep the seed moist is getting old.


 Is it covered with fabric or burlap, helps retain the moisture longer.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pictures and a very nice yard!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Aquilegia's look lovely Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Aquilegia's look lovely Mike.


Thanks Matt. The red columbine is not supose to do well here in Colorado, but it's this plants 2nd year and is doing very well. I had never seen one where the flowers stand upright as this has for several days now.

Thanks everyone else.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*220 way to go-----very nice yard--------we my have frost tonight---might get down to low 30's--only flower to bloom here is my Bleeding Hearts-------Thanks for sharing your great Pic's----sb*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice yard Mike, I'm hearing you all nice and loud on the heat. I've been planting grass in sections in my back yard (so the dogs still have some place to trample) and this watering every two hours to keep the seed moist is getting old.


 Keep watering Don, we know whats getting old LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that too !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking yard Mike, look likes yoou have a green thumb!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I forgot to ask -- what kind of vegetables are you growing in those raised beds? don't recognize too many of them HA !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> I forgot to ask -- what kind of vegetables are you growing in those raised beds? don't recognize too many of them HA !!


 Its the eye candy variety Rick!!! Personally I like edible LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *220 way to go-----very nice yard--------we my have frost tonight---might get down to low 30's--only flower to bloom here is my Bleeding Hearts-------Thanks for sharing your great Pic's----sb*


Thanks SB


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Five colors of Columbines....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Learn something new every day, the flower "columbine"--must be where Columbine High School got its name in Littleton.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Rocky Mountain Columbine was designated the official state flower of Colorado in 1899.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Very nice!! Great pic!!! Have you been taking lessons from Matt?lol Columbines were my mothers favorite flower, so I tend to include them in gardens that we install, because it makes me think of her........she would of loved that pic!!! It's ashame they don't have a longer blooming time.....they're already done blooming in my area. The soft but vivid colors that they come in are fantastic and the blooms have a nice tropical look.


We are fortunate here. We've had Columbines in bloom now for over a month and they should last into early July. I've found wild Columbines in the mountains as late as mid August.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice picture 220swift.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Mike. I know there must be a Hammock back there somewhere.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

First time to see these photos. Looks to me as if someone likes to work in the yard. Well done.

Great job on the fences too !

Keep the photos comming, being a bit of a yard man myself I enjoy seeing others handy work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very pretty Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful, I love roses.


----------

